# Is There A General Distain For Americans In Australia?



## freezkat (8/6/12)

I know we have had some idiot presidents. I haven't voted for less than an "A" student president ever.

I'm not looking for sympathy. I am just curious, do (in general) Australians dislike Americans?

Be brutal honest mates. What pisses you off about Americans? If an Australian boy married an American girl is that a problem? If an American boy married an Australian girl is that a problem?

We are are all rejects of His/Her Majesties Kingdom. William Penn was granted lands in the New Continent to take his pain in the arse puritans with him. He wasn't royalty or a land owner. The King just wanted him and his sexually frustrated mob, out of England that bad. 

Why could there be any discord between both of our countries. I have felt the same thing when surrounded by Canadians.

Should I be defensive anytime I meet anybody from the Commonwealth?


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

Be brutal honest mates.


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

freezkat said:


> I'm not looking for sympathy. I am just curious, do (in general) Australians dislike Americans?


No. But opinions are often held and voiced that Americans are somewhat insular in outlook (punny).



freezkat said:


> Be brutal honest mates. What pisses you off about Americans?


Nothing except for when they try to use our vernacular. Never, ever get it right ever. Never.



freezkat said:


> If an Australian boy married an American girl is that a problem?


Yeah, but only for the Australian boy.  



freezkat said:


> Should I be defensive anytime I meet anybody from the Commonwealth?


^This is the general issue in a nutshell. "If someone has an issue with me then I have no reason to investigate that issue - I will just get defensive."

[EDIT: typo, format, and realised the thread I was referring to (comment removed) may have been deleted/locked]


----------



## seemax (8/6/12)

Same shit, different accent.


----------



## mikec (8/6/12)

Americans can't spell disdain.


----------



## stux (8/6/12)

Some Australians do have an automatic prejudice against Americans. And I think this is not warranted.

Many a time they've never met any other americans than some loud mouth tourist once or twice, and have never been to the country.

I think if they had, they'd love Americans. Great country with great people 

...

Now don't get me started about The French


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

mikec said:


> Americans can't spell disdain.


Let's not even get started on the words Americans can and cannot spell.


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

Stux said:


> Some Australians do have an automatic prejudice against Americans. And I think this is not warranted.
> 
> Many a time they've never met any other americans than some loud mouth tourist once or twice, and have never been to the country.
> 
> ...



Don't get me started on the French. _(Exocet missiles in Libya and the lot)


_


----------



## Malted (8/6/12)

Good questions and fodder for discussion Freezkat. 

You have it wrong, generally Australians like Canadians; they have similar humour to us. 
We like you and some other seppos* but maybe not all Americans.

I think that the opinions commonly held are based on general perceptions of too small a sample size. Stereotypes and biggotry and all that. Noisy, brash and in your face are general perceptions. The flipside is that we Aussies hang shit (tease or seem abusive) to people we like. It starts out that way and if they can't deal with it and then we don't like them so much. 

Maybe not something I should be discussing after a few beers.

* does this discussion stem from the discussion you have had previously in regards to this term?


----------



## dabre4 (8/6/12)

Australians don't have a problem with America, the whole world does. Problem is a lot of Americans think the world revolves around them, and they are the centre of the universe. Of course this isn't the case with all Americans, i myself have been to the States twice and abolutly love the country and the people are lovely. Just a lot are quite ignorent of the rest of the world. Also a lot of (again not all, and i have met Aussies that are bit the same) Americans i've come across in my travels are loud and inconsiderate of others peoples cultures.


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

freezkat said:


> Don't get me started on the French. _(Exocet missiles in Libya and the lot)
> 
> 
> _



I'm not trying to copy any vernacular. I just wanted to invite a more brotherly conversation. Please pardon my typos. I'm not perfect. If you want me to use the words "friends in a common struggle" instead of "mates" I will do that. I feel I am licensed to call fellow brewers "mates". I'm not rich by any means. If you think all Americans are rich, that's ok. We're not. I'm an under-employed relocated construction worker. I work at home spamming electrical contractors now. I get about 12 hours a week, for 12 bucks an hour. My wife works part time too. I'm a bum...there you go. I was a major contributor to the economy for 24 years straight. But now I'm a bum. Are you satisfied??? Have I prostrated myself enough? You are not my mate. My mate has also worked 20 plus years in construction and has been way-layed by our economy in the USA and doesn't have any unemployment insurance payments anymore...thats my mate...I don't think you want to be my mate. But mate, I will call you mate, not because I want to try to hide who I am but because we are all mates. Do you get me mate.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/12)

White Australia is young and lacking identity. 
Any disdain for American could stem from the cultural colonialism we endure on a daily basis.
A huge proportion of what we see on TV and hear on radio is American content, and our towns are littered with American fast food chains. It's not easy to escape from.
I know who Snooki is for fucks sake.


----------



## freezkat (8/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> White Australia is young and lacking identity.
> Any disdain for American could stem from the cultural colonialism we endure on a daily basis.
> A huge proportion of what we see on TV and hear on radio is American content, and our towns are littered with American fast food chains. It's not easy to escape from.
> I know who Snooki is for fucks sake.



I have seen the Snooki..on TV news but have never watched that show. OMG Please realize that is just for morons. Don't watch it. Your brain will shrink. Our TV sucks. I gave up 'paid TV' months ago. I wish we had TV like in Europe from the satellite.

Yes I would stuff a Snooki, If I had my chance. Nice big boobs. We call tiny skrewable females "spinners", in the states.

McDonald's, KFC and Burger King aren't a cultural invasion. Don't go there. They are there to offer cheap food. That's it.

If there is something else you would rather eat, please go ahead and do so. The most common fast food chain in East Berlin Is KFC...Kentucky Fried Chicken... It's just good chicken for cryin out loud.


----------



## bum (8/6/12)

freezkat said:


> I don't think you want to be my mate.


This is, most likely, entirely correct but is just as irrelevant. All I was saying is that you were using the word "mates" incorrectly. You started to get the hang of the passive aggressive usage towards the end but, so good on you.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/6/12)

freezkat said:


> Yes I would stuff a Snooki, If I had my chance. Nice big boobs. We call tiny skrewable females "spinners", in the states.


hehe, yeah. I just used that to illustrate the point. I think it's the _idea_ of America, rather than individual Americans that causes disdain in some aussies.


EDIT: Bum has a point. It's like that scene in Borat where he says "whats up my niggers"


----------



## fraser_john (8/6/12)

I'm married to one, have my US citizenship and really liked living there, excluding the bloody cold & snow in winter. I*'d go back in a shot, but my wife fell in love with Australia the first time I brought her here on holidays.

I just wish the Americans that complain about the current government (at any level) would actually get off their bums and vote!


----------



## Gar (8/6/12)

I'm afraid the majority of morons do take what they see on TV as reality.

So a lot Aussies see yanks as shallow egotistical, consumer driven morons.

I don't really feel much different about yanks than us Aussies, we still have a vocal mass of morons but there's still some great people.


----------



## bconnery (8/6/12)

I don't think there's a general disdain for all Americans, but perhaps one for America?
I've got some great friends from the US, intelligent, nice, well rounded and cultured people with a reasonable grasp of their place in the world. 
It's just that for everyone one of them there's 5 or so, at least, wandering around the world going 'what do you mean you don't take american dollars' (this isn't me making this up, I actually heard this in Italy), or appearing in people of Walmart videos, or on a shooting rampage, or explaining why all x type of people are sinners and are going to burn in hell or displaying a staggering lack of basic education and common sense. 
I love the parts of the US I've visited, and I've met some great people, but the US doesn't get a great press overall, and in many ways they've only got themselves to blame for this...


----------



## browndog (8/6/12)

Freezkat, I've worked with some Americans here in Australia and they were some of the greatest guys you would want to meet. I think it is the international media that make Americans out to be (for want of a better word) Americans. The thing gets my goat when I hear Aussies putting America down is that they probably don't realise that tens of thousands of American Marines died on shitty little islands in the pacific a long way from home stopping the Japanese from invading Australia. We owe America a debt that will never be repaid.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## black_labb (8/6/12)

I was born just over the border in Canada and moved to australia when I was 11. 

I have a general disdain for american media. Listening to american ads drives me nuts and would put me off from the product/group. Brewing network ads seem terrible imo. 

I do find americans can have an issue with moderation. I think there is something in the culture that encourages throwing themselves into something. There seems to be a desire to align themselves with something absolutely, as opposed to moderation and/or mixing and matching. I'm probably not describing it well but it is something I've possibly wrongly noticed.

Do I dislike americans? Not at all. I've travelled over there a fair bit and met so many great people in cities and in tiny backwater towns. 

There are issues related to all cultures. I'm somewhat inbetween Canadian and Australian culturally and am able to see both from the outside so I can analyse the differences a bit more critically. From my observation all cultures have good things and bad and americans aren't any worse than Australians or Canadians. 

I will say that Americans have highly developed senses of humour and the complexity can take some time to get used to.


----------



## newguy (8/6/12)

I'm Canadian, and here's my honest opinion.

A common joke here is "The US would be a really nice place if it wasn't for all the ******* Americans."

Most of the Americans I've met (and I've travelled in the states quite a bit) are BEYOND nice one-on-one. VERY polite, very cheerful, and quite interested in learning about (this) foreigner's home, customs, and life. However, rampant ignorance of life outside of the US' border is nearly universal. Not just ignorance, indifference, and that's what galls the Canadians I know.

How many times have you watched a US TV program or listened to a US radio broadcast or even read a US newspaper or news article and seen/heard/read the following: "The USA is the best country in the world!", usually spoken by someone who has obviously never left it. Love for the country seems to be disingenuous - more caused by indoctrination rather than actual admiration. If you hear it enough, it must be true, right? Reminds me of North Korea and their cult of the "dear leader".

To an extent, the political games that Americans play - when they hold up Canadian examples as bad (I'm thinking health care but there are other examples) - really piss us off. What's really bad - getting sick and going bankrupt because of it (if you can find a hospital/doctor that will treat you in the first place) - or never having to worry about a medical bill - ever - but that means waiting your turn for treatment? Canadians just wish your politicians would stop talking about our institutions as if they were bad/evil.

This disdain for Americans seems to be nearly universal. My wife and I took a short tour through Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands a couple of years ago. We actually took the time to learn some German beforehand too. On several occasions we witnessed the locals treat us very differently from Americans at the next table. Because we made the effort to speak their language, they bent over backwards to help/serve us or converse with us. On several occasions, we were asked if we were Canadian (never American) even though we didn't have any flag patches or anything else that would outwardly identify us as such. They knew the difference based solely on how we behaved.

My $.02 CDN.


----------



## Josh (9/6/12)

The vast majority of the Americans I have met have been great people. In general, I love American people. The ones I associate with all seem to be fun, have a good outlook on life and have a sense of humour.

BUT as with every country, there are some real dicks. I witnessed a man catch a bus in Las Vegas without a ticket. When the conductor came around asking for our tickets, he first up pretended not to know what they were asking. Then proceeded to complain to the rest of the bus "what is this, Kristallnacht?" This fuckwit had the nerve to compare being asked to produce a valid bus ticket to an atrocity in Nazi Germany. Some Americans can be pretty selfish and inconsiderate.

The biggest issue I have, is that even with all the poverty and lack of health care. Most Americans seem to be against anymore public health spending. I grew up with Medicare and have only ever known our public health system. It seems to work pretty well here. A bit more taxation for social spending is fine by me and most Aussies. It seems in America, that the free market must remain at any cost, and that any government intervention is evil. And for that, the biggest emotion I feel for Americans is pity.


----------



## mikec (9/6/12)

Everything you need to know is right here:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/6/12)

black_labb said:


> I have a general disdain for american media. Listening to american ads drives me nuts and would put me off from the product/group. Brewing network ads seem terrible imo.


Oh man ******* brewing network. 30% content 70% bullshit. So hard to listen to.


----------



## petesbrew (9/6/12)

freezkat said:


> I have seen the Snooki..on TV news but have never watched that show. OMG Please realize that is just for morons. Don't watch it. Your brain will shrink. Our TV sucks. I gave up 'paid TV' months ago. I wish we had TV like in Europe from the satellite.
> 
> Yes I would stuff a Snooki, If I had my chance. Nice big boobs. We call tiny skrewable females "spinners", in the states.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, have you tried beetroot on a burger?
Maccas is handy for an easy feed when you're heading up the coast, but the only time their burgers are actually decent is when they do an "aussie" burger.
There's a Sydney burger out now... pineapple beetroot, bacon, bbq sauce.... it's just missing the egg.

Ps. Personally I have no problem with americans.


----------



## Amber Fluid (9/6/12)

I have no problem with Americans whatsoever. I treat all beings as equal, you get some dickheads everywhere you go regardless of culture and it is a real shame that it is a human trait to quickly judge and catagarise people before giving one a chance.

I am curious though as to what made you start this topic?


----------



## staggalee (9/6/12)

I had a girlfriend from Atlanta, Georgia years ago.
A beautiful caring person, our love for each over was as boundless and free as butterflies in a spring meadow.
Sadly, she was a dud root.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/6/12)

Australians by and large hate everyone to start with (saves mucking around) but when we get to know individual foreigners and occasionally Queenslanders, often have quite an affection for them. 

On a international basis, sadly the average Australian is just as ignorant about life beyond our shores as Americans are. I reckon the average Pom, Frog, Kraut, Chink, Curry muncher, Rusky (add whatever stereotypical slur that suits your argument) are similarly ignorant. 

Luckily the members of AHB are not your average Australian .. but some are Queenslanders. Be aware of the distinction.

So Freezkat old son, we embrace you and your fellow Americans (and that strange Canadian bloke who I suspect brews with melted yellow snow) to our site here and will feel free to invite ourselves to your home, eat your food, drink your beer and sleep with your animals. You will say come willingly, knowing full well you won't give out your address (especially to me). We will freely slag off your country, especially during the Olympic Games and constantly try to work out why our children know more about some family called Karcashian (or whatever) but nothing about their own family. In the meantime, as long as the US of A keep making movies I like to watch (often using Australian actors) and allow Bruce Springsteen to keep making music, I'll be happy for you.


----------



## staggalee (9/6/12)

God bless Old Dixie and Robert E. Lee.


----------



## WarmBeer (9/6/12)

staggalee said:


> Sadly, she was a dud _root_.


*Root*
verb (used without object)
1. to encourage a team or contestant by cheering or applauding enthusiastically. Synonyms: cheer, cheer on, shout for, applaud, clap, boost, support. 

This sentence may require some translation for the OP.


----------



## staggalee (9/6/12)

WarmBeer said:


> *Root*
> verb (used without object)
> 1. to encourage a team or contestant by cheering or applauding enthusiastically. Synonyms: cheer, cheer on, shout for, applaud, clap, boost, support.
> 
> This sentence may require some translation for the OP.



If I must then....... she insisted on making love {marryin`, she called it} in a dark wardrobe while fully clothed and singing "Dixie" at the top of her voice.  
Very off putting, hence the dud root.








'


----------



## Clutch (9/6/12)

We dislike the stereotypical yank.
In my view, the over the top politeness and hyperbole of the average 'merican tourist is a bit much, but I've never met a yank I've disliked.


----------



## pcmfisher (9/6/12)

If only they could drive on the correct side of the road.........


----------



## freezkat (9/6/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> I am curious though as to what made you start this topic?


That is a great question. Before I lost my construction job, I was fairly well traveled. I was a foreign language major in college. I never graduated (3 years), hence the construction job. I've been all over Europe except for the Scandinavian countries. My last trip was with a school tour. Half the group was from Canada. Us adults got along fine. The kids immediately were at odds with each other. The American kids were often loud, at the wrong time. Bickering... they did this they did that. The Canadian kids weren't angels either. That is besides the point. Our tour guide was Australian. He was very nice, that's his job but he was very genuine and open. Mark *the guide told us to say we were Canadian if we were shopping etc...
*
I found Northern Germany, Prague and Austria to be aloof, almost hostile. The Slovak Republic,Switzerland, Hungary, Italy, Malta and Spain were amazingly friendly. France was friendly too...surprisingly. I sat next to a Swiss girl on the flight home. Maybe because I'm past "that age" and can speak German fairly well, she was very talkative.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/12)

Historically there is a huge difference in the ways that the USA and Australia were settled and this has definitely affected the nature of our societies. The USA was settled by rugged individual frontier families, where the "every man must stand on his own two feet" idea was paramount and despite more "extended family" based nationalities coming to settle later, this is still at the core of American White society and probably accounts for your universal gun ownership, strange lack of public health care, which is regarded as a right not a privilege in the rest of the West, and your high rates of incarceration where the police and law are regarded as being in charge of your behaviour, rather than family and social groups.

Australia was different, probably due to the far harsher and un-European environment, and instead of rugged individualism a system of "mateship" arose where your peer/work group is your main loyalty along with your family of course. This is being eroded and perhaps one can thank American media for this, however I'm no sociologist. 

So there are differences in how Aussies and Americans view many subjects. The other thing is the usage of the English language - Americans actually do talk a few decibels higher than Australians and this comes across as loud mouthed. It's just a cultural trait, for example South Asians talk very fast. The Seinfeld episode "the low talker" seems strange to us as that female just sounds like many Australian women.


----------



## DennisKing (11/6/12)

pcmfisher said:


> If only they could drive on the correct side of the road.........



I met an American in Ireland who said to me, why do you all drive on the wrong side of the road when we Americans invented the motor car. He did not like the truth. Only been to America once and loved it and it's people. All countries has their arse holes.


----------



## freezkat (11/6/12)

northside novice said:


> freezxer pussy fuk off
> 
> distain = affirmative
> 
> ...



Now that's funny right there...

What was the comment about QLDers offered earlier?

I gotta get me some beetroot. We just call them beets. I love the greens. They taste like spinach, Sounds interesting on a burger. Are these raw, pickled or cooked?

Thanks


----------



## newguy (11/6/12)

freezkat said:


> Mark *the guide told us to say we were Canadian if we were shopping etc...
> *



A friend and his wife took a 6 week backpacking tour of Europe about 20 years ago. They made sure to purchase clothing items with the maple leaf on them before they left. He said that there was a group of people (some Canadian, most American) that seemed to be travelling the same route as they kept meeting in different countries/cities. It only took about 2 weeks for the Americans in the group to rip their stars & stripes flags off of their clothing/backpacks and sew on a maple leaf in their place. He told me of one instance - an Italian restaurant in Germany somewhere - he and his wife walked in, and one of the American couples they had grown to know were sitting up front waiting for a table. Chris and his wife, on the other hand, were seated immediately. ....And there were plenty of empty tables.

There are, however, tells. A Canadian will never utter the word "soda" - ever. Here it's simply pop. We don't have sofas, we have couches or chesterfields. A Canadian will ask if you "went out to the game" or "went out to see" a particular movie, or if you "ate out at ___ restaurant". Americans always leave the "out" out.  I've also heard that the Europeans can tell the difference between Canadians and Americans in another way. If asked how far is it to ___?, a European will reply that it's 100 km, an American will say 60 miles, and a Canadian will say "it's an hour." Unless you're talking to someone from northern Saskatchewan, in which case it's "2 beers." 

...And no matter how hard anyone tries, we can tell if you're Canadian or not simply by the way you use the term "eh." There is a right and a wrong way.


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/12)

I find Canadians very easy to pick, particularly the ones who are oat and a-boat the place B) 

One thing I do admire about the Yanks is their pride in their own country, for example they quite happily sing about San Francisco, Moonlight in Vermont, 24 Hours from Tulsa. I think you could count on one hand the number of Aussie songs that actually refer to the place - not counting John Williams the country singer who sounds like a lawnmower in need of an oil change - 

Road to Gundagai
Last train from Sydney
Sweet Sorrento (Mornington Peninsula) Moon......... can't think of too many others.

I mean it would sound weird:

Pardon me boy is this the Port Macquarie Choo Choo? 
.....
Dinner in the diner
Nothing could be finer
Than to eat your ham and eggs near Molendinar


----------



## freezkat (11/6/12)

newguy said:


> A friend and his wife took a 6 week backpacking tour of Europe about 20 years ago. They made sure to purchase clothing items with the maple leaf on them before they left. He said that there was a group of people (some Canadian, most American) that seemed to be travelling the same route as they kept meeting in different countries/cities. It only took about 2 weeks for the Americans in the group to rip their stars & stripes flags off of their clothing/backpacks and sew on a maple leaf in their place. He told me of one instance - an Italian restaurant in Germany somewhere - he and his wife walked in, and one of the American couples they had grown to know were sitting up front waiting for a table. Chris and his wife, on the other hand, were seated immediately. ....And there were plenty of empty tables.
> 
> There are, however, tells. A Canadian will never utter the word "soda" - ever. Here it's simply pop. We don't have sofas, we have couches or chesterfields. A Canadian will ask if you "went out to the game" or "went out to see" a particular movie, or if you "ate out at ___ restaurant". Americans always leave the "out" out.  I've also heard that the Europeans can tell the difference between Canadians and Americans in another way. If asked how far is it to ___?, a European will reply that it's 100 km, an American will say 60 miles, and a Canadian will say "it's an hour." Unless you're talking to someone from northern Saskatchewan, in which case it's "2 beers."
> 
> ...And no matter how hard anyone tries, we can tell if you're Canadian or not simply by the way you use the term "eh." There is a right and a wrong way.


I always reply in time traveled vs distance. Time is more relevant. I live in a rural area. Minnesotans say couch & pop. We'll say soda for other peoples benefit. I wont wear those sun-lover swim suits. That's where a fella should draw the line, eh?.


----------



## Bribie G (11/6/12)

Ever been as far as , Freezkat? B)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/6/12)

I havnt even been to Tasmainia :huh:


----------



## manticle (11/6/12)

Is Minnesota nice?


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/12)

newguy said:


> I'm Canadian, and here's my honest opinion.
> 
> A common joke here is "The US would be a really nice place if it wasn't for all the ******* Americans."


Lol, that's what we all say about Queensland.


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/12)

petesbrew said:


> Lol, that's what we all say about Queensland.


:lol:
Here comes TP h34r:


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/12)

I have a feeling I know the gentleman  or not.


----------



## petesbrew (11/6/12)

freezkat said:


> Now that's funny right there...
> 
> What was the comment about QLDers offered earlier?
> 
> ...


You get em in the supermarket here attached to some green leafy shit. 
But the easy way is to get em in a can. I assume they're cooked as they're already sliced up.
One or 2 slices max. You don't wanna get greedy.


----------



## pk.sax (11/6/12)

Ummmmm they aren't cooked. Yuk.

It's beetroot, it is purple. It looks like a turnip, just purple/crimson. You yanks might call it something else. Peeling one is a recipe for recolouring whatever you're wearing so yeah, tins the go!


----------



## bum (11/6/12)

Roasted beetroot is amazing. SWMBO was all 'We're having roasted beets tonight' (she said 'beets' because she's from _there_) and I was all 'LOL! Whatevs, biatch. Beetroot comes in a tin!" Turns out it is really nice and you don't even know what beetroot tastes like.


----------



## manticle (12/6/12)

I don't eat shit from tins. I know what beetroot, including homegrown and the leaves fried up taste like. Had some last night with thrice cooked duck breast, orange jus and fondant potatoes (cooked in my shitty, non sealing oven in my miserable falling apart house while I cried and listened to the cure)

Beetroot/s in tins are pretty average and beetroot fucks a good burger up.

Call me unaustralian. I can take it.


----------



## freezkat (12/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Ever been as far as , Freezkat? B)



Not yet, I would love to tour around the Maritimes. Now that is an accent. It's on my bucket list My brother raises their dog breed. Does that count? I have spent a few holidays from Thunder Bay to Kenora Ontario
We have relatives in International Falls, which is on the border (go figure). Almost everybody on both sides of the Rainy River works for the Boise Cascade paper mill. There is a major cultural blur in that area. I live just a couple hours from there.

I met a farmer from British Columbia on my last holiday in Europe. In Lucerne Switzerland we rode the gondola up Mt. Pilatus. I was turning pale, sweating and about to pass out when he said ,"Flatlander, eh?" I nervously giggled and said yes. 

Holy Christ we were a couple thousand feet off the ground riding in a bus that was hanging from a string. If I had charcoal, I could use my arse to make diamonds. Thank God they had beer on top. The ride down was much nicer.

On our tour-bus (motor coach) he told me about the genetic wonder Canola Oil is...*Can*adian *O*il *L*ow *A*cid, how it was made from the Rapeseed which normally would be toxic to people(...nice). And about Canadian sand grown sod. Thank goodness I know something about farming.


----------



## punkin (12/6/12)

manticle said:


> I don't eat shit from tins. I know what beetroot, including homegrown and the leaves fried up taste like. Had some last night with thrice cooked duck breast, orange jus and fondant potatoes (cooked in my shitty, non sealing oven in my miserable falling apart house while I cried and listened to the cure)
> 
> Beetroot/s in tins are pretty average and beetroot fucks a good burger up.
> 
> Call me unaustralian. I can take it.




We have about eight 2 litre jars canned from our summer harvest in the cupboard, has only a very vague resemblance in texture and taste to the tinned stuff.

I doubt our American freind will find tinned beetroot (beets) in his supermarket. From all i've read, Australians are about the only country that eats it as a boiled salad ingredient. The rest of the world eats it as a roast vegetable.

We produce something like 90% of all tinned beetroot in the world i heard on Landline once.


----------



## newguy (12/6/12)

punkin said:


> From all i've read, Australians are about the only country that eats it as a boiled salad ingredient. The rest of the world eats it as a roast vegetable.



My mom cooks with beets quite a bit, but only two dishes: borscht and pickled beets. Russians/Ukrainians (at least the ones related to me and living in Canada) eat them.

We have a gourmet burger chain that makes an Aussie burger: slice of beet, pineapple (if I remember correctly) and a fried egg on a beef burger. Tried one not too long ago and loved it.


----------



## petesbrew (12/6/12)

newguy said:


> My mom cooks with beets quite a bit, but only two dishes: borscht and pickled beets. Russians/Ukrainians (at least the ones related to me and living in Canada) eat them.
> 
> We have a gourmet burger chain that makes an Aussie burger: slice of beet, pineapple (if I remember correctly) and a fried egg on a beef burger. Tried one not too long ago and loved it.


Just needs some bacon & bbq sauce and it's a winner.

A hospital takeaway across the road from the place I started my apprenticeship did great burgers with grated carrot.
I'm hungry now.


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/12)

Don't get me wrong about the fresh vs tinned debate, any tips on how to use a fresh beetroot without recolouring the kitchen and inhabitant?
Love it on a burger. And call me a hypocrite but I love a vege burger, a good wheat bun with a decent patty (sweet potato is my fav), a slice of beetroot and a slice of cheese (if we're feeling fancy some creamy blue cheese will do). And tomato sauce, not ketchup.


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/12)

bum said:


> Roasted beetroot is amazing. SWMBO was all 'We're having roasted beets tonight' (she said 'beets' because she's from _there_) and I was all 'LOL! Whatevs, biatch. Beetroot comes in a tin!" Turns out it is really nice and you don't even know what beetroot tastes like.



SWMBO is from a Chinese background (they came over here for the Palmer River Gold rush in the 1880s) and they still have some Chinese recipes in the family. She and her rellies often make a sort of stew of Beetroot, peanuts and oxtail. Nothing like that in the so-called Chinese restaurants. 

Served on the bone, it's one of those dishes that I honestly don't know if I love it or loathe it, it's so different.


----------



## bum (12/6/12)

practicalfool said:


> any tips on how to use a fresh beetroot without recolouring the kitchen and inhabitant?


Yep - wash 'em, cut the tops off, cook 'em. Not all that difficult, really.

As already mentioned - you can eat the tops too. Treat them however you'd normally deal with spinach/silverbeet. The only issue is that you're then (most likely) eating both in the same meal - not really an issue until you forget what you ate last night and think something is _really_ wrong when you take a piss in the morning. I though I was pissing blood for a good 5 seconds the first time. Shat myself.


----------



## bum (12/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Nothing like that in the so-called Chinese restaurants.


Yeah, the homogenised version of the already homogenised Hong Kong Cantonese food we get here is not a lot like what you'll see in China. But the food changes a lot from one part of the country to another so you could probably say something similar within the country itself.

The thing that shits me about Chinese restaurants here isn't the lack of authenticity - they're just complete shit. Look through the average menu - all you're doing is picking a meat then picking a sauce - everything is pretty much identical. AND DON'T FORGET TO PAD IT OUT WITH SHIT-TONNES OF CARROT!

Yes, yes. Flower Drum, etc. Who the hell goes to Flower Drum anyway?


----------



## WarmBeer (12/6/12)

bum said:


> Yes, yes. Flower Drum, etc. Who the hell goes to Flower Drum anyway?


Usually, mid-to-high level management types, and sales people wanting to impress/bribe their clients. Not a lot of audience intersection with home brewers.

Their Peking Duck really is the best in Melbourne, though.


----------



## freezkat (12/6/12)

We have tinned or canned beets, pickled beets and fresh beets. I just thought beetroot was something different. My wife loves them.

I wonder how foul of a piss would come out of a beetroot asparagus feed-fest?



"At hospital" or "at university" there are 2 phrases Americans never say. We consider them places vs concepts, so we give them definite articles. Being "in the hospital" isn't quite as existential.... 

_At a place of healing where I am accepting medical care hoping that I get better._ That hieroglyphic thought process is hard for us grab onto. We like *a* and *the*.


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/12)

bum said:


> Yeah, the homogenised version of the already homogenised Hong Kong Cantonese food we get here is not a lot like what you'll see in China. But the food changes a lot from one part of the country to another so you could probably say something similar within the country itself.
> 
> The thing that shits me about Chinese restaurants here isn't the lack of authenticity - they're just complete shit. Look through the average menu - all you're doing is picking a meat then picking a sauce - everything is pretty much identical. AND DON'T FORGET TO PAD IT OUT WITH SHIT-TONNES OF CARROT!
> 
> Yes, yes. Flower Drum, etc. Who the hell goes to Flower Drum anyway?



Worst Pizza I ever had was in Genoa, worst spaghetti in Rome and definitely the worst Doner Kebab was in Istanbul. Most delicious thing I've ever eaten in Europe was a sort of deep fried paratha stuffed with goat cheese that I bought of an old peasant lady with a basket, at a train stop in Serbia (before t'troubles). It was still piping hot and about as big as a tablecloth as well. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Florian (12/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> and definitely the worst Doner Kebab was in Istanbul.



That's because it was invented in Berlin in the early seventies by Mahmut Aygun who moved from Turkey to Berlin at the age of 16. No one ever bothered to bring this 'recipe' back to Turkey, or so it seems.

I can say with confidence that you will find the best and also the cheapest Dner Kebab in Berlin.


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/12)

Bugger the Doner Kebab, I'm craving for Currywurst 

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> I find Canadians very easy to pick, particularly the ones who are oat and a-boat the place B)
> 
> One thing I do admire about the Yanks is their pride in their own country, for example they quite happily sing about San Francisco, Moonlight in Vermont, 24 Hours from Tulsa. I think you could count on one hand the number of Aussie songs that actually refer to the place - not counting John Williams the country singer who sounds like a lawnmower in need of an oil change -
> 
> ...




Actually Bribie I won't let a 10 pound Pom like you get away with that slur on us colonials. We don't find a need to sing a boring plethora of songs about every Australian place, like our American brothers, we put all the towns in cities and just a small number of songs. Such as this one ...



> Well, I was humpin' my bluey on the dusty Oodnadatta road,
> When along came a semi with a high and canvas-covered load.
> Spoken "If you're goin' to Oodnadatta, mate, um, with me you can ride."
> So I climbed in the cabin and I settled down inside.
> ...




I say proudly, there is only a few on the above list I have not seen. I may not have seen Dallas from a DC-9, but I've seen much of this wide brown land.


----------



## Florian (13/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Bugger the Doner Kebab, I'm craving for Currywurst
> 
> :icon_drool2:






Florian said:


> I can say with confidence that you will find the best and also the cheapest Dner Kebab Currywurst in Berlin.



Same applies, just head for Konnopke's.


----------



## Bribie G (13/6/12)

Are you coming to BABBs in a couple of weeks? Might bring a small batch for your opinion


----------



## DJR (13/6/12)

newguy said:


> My mom cooks with beets quite a bit, but only two dishes: borscht and pickled beets. Russians/Ukrainians (at least the ones related to me and living in Canada) eat them.
> 
> We have a gourmet burger chain that makes an Aussie burger: slice of beet, pineapple (if I remember correctly) and a fried egg on a beef burger. Tried one not too long ago and loved it.



Good beef, grated beetroot, mustard, mayo, cheddar cheese, egg, bacon and some baby spinach, on a toasted damper bun, that's the way....


----------



## brad81 (13/6/12)

Refuse to go metric.

Require your own spelling because it has gotten so bad.

"Look at me, I'm American" when away from home country.

Other than that, most of you are pretty cool. And I don't know who owns this crown, whoever created buffalo wings, I could lick their face (in appreciation).


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/6/12)

Oh man, buffalo wings are the best. I bought a 1 gallon bottle of franks hot sauce not that long ago just to make them.


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/12)

Brad, "gotten" is not Australian English. You are drifting to the dark side, mate.. B) 

Actually American spelling is descended from English Elizabethan type spelling "Honor, color, colonize " etc and and these later changed in the UK itself when spelling became standardised in Victorian times, by that stage the USA had become sundered from its motherland and retained its own spelling. There was a movement in the 19th century to further standardise the USA spelling which resulted in some strange things like "thru" to make it easier for migrants, but that only had limited success. 

The excellent series "The Adventure of English" goes into all that, I've got the DVD set and never tire of watching it despite the presenter's awful pink shirt and brown sports jacket combination. :angry:

I can't begin to imagine how many billions of dollars a year the USA loses in exports and manufacturing by not going metric. I was listening to a report the other day that manufacturing could be coming back there over the next decade as wages and costs of production spiral in China, Korea and Thailand - some big factories now re-opening there - but if they are stuck in Imperial they aren't helping themselves.


----------



## bconnery (14/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> I find Canadians very easy to pick, particularly the ones who are oat and a-boat the place B)
> 
> One thing I do admire about the Yanks is their pride in their own country, for example they quite happily sing about San Francisco, Moonlight in Vermont, 24 Hours from Tulsa. I think you could count on one hand the number of Aussie songs that actually refer to the place - not counting John Williams the country singer who sounds like a lawnmower in need of an oil change -
> 
> ...


I don't know what Australian songs you've been listening to Bribie but there are loads that reference Aussie places...
From St Kilda to Kings Cross
Bound for Botany Bay
Augathella Station
sleep on the St Kilda sands
Fitzroy Crossing
Moreton Bay

That's just a few that spring to my mind straight up without even thinking too hard about it. I could get heaps more if I spent some time on it...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/6/12)

and let's not forget this timeless classic:
http://www.lyricstime.com/blood-duster-thr...ohh-lyrics.html


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> and let's not forget this timeless classic:
> http://www.lyricstime.com/blood-duster-thr...ohh-lyrics.html



You are a sick one Liam :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer (14/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> and let's not forget this timeless classic:
> http://www.lyricstime.com/blood-duster-thr...ohh-lyrics.html


If we're going classics, don't forget the best Melbourne band to come out of the 80's:

http://lyrics.wikia.com/TISM:The_Mordalloc_Rd_Duplicator


----------



## freezkat (14/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> There was a movement in the 19th century to further standardise the USA spelling which resulted in some strange things like "thru" to make it easier for migrants, but that only had limited success.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't begin to imagine how many billions of dollars a year the USA loses in exports and manufacturing by not going metric. I was listening to a report the other day that manufacturing could be coming back there over the next decade as wages and costs of production spiral in China, Korea and Thailand - some big factories now re-opening there - but if they are stuck in Imperial they aren't helping themselves.



We mostly use "thru" when connected to other words like drive-thru, see-thru.

Maybe not as much metric here but we are tops at fractions.

If we were better at the metric system maybe our World Cup teams would run all the way to the goal instead of stopping 39 feet early and kicking. Our girls seem to have it figured out.


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/12)

Classic Canadian accent, here we learn aboot the  as served in Canada


----------



## Karhunkynsi (23/6/12)

It seems that due to that advent of the internet gaming machine that allows microphone interaction between people from foreign countries, a lot of the anti americanism has died down. It's definitely nowhere near as prominent as it was in the years before the internet, but then again, neither are the attitudes from either side.

About 20 years ago, a lot of americans used to travel aus, and be recognised as being the loud, obnoxious pricks who would sit there boldly declaring how shit this country was, and how much better it is in america. This is where the anti american mentality came from. On the flip side of the coin, the americans weren't too fond of australians either. I once spoke to a bloke who toured america and got the "We don't take too kindly to foreigners here" quite a bit around their local pubs. On one occasion the incident resulted in a pub brawl, where the aussies absolutely CLEANED UP the americans, then the police got involved, the americans admitted to starting the brawl, and the aussies got carried away to the lockup.

Now however, the americans love australians (thanks to a bit of outback spin from a little movie called croc dundee), and the tourists seem to be fascinated by what little "australian" culture we have left, (if you can even call it that), and are generally more widely accepted (as are other previously less accepted foreigners). There is of course still an underlying anti americanism, due to the iraq war, and the media driven imaging of the flag waving redneck leading people to believe that the yanks are a bunch of self important hicks, but it seems to be this duality of hating "americans" while having the redneck american stereotype image ingrained in their heads, but when they meet a genuine american, there is no hostility whatsoever.

The internet trolls who love to bag people out for being yanks play no part in this.


----------



## bum (23/6/12)

At least Americans don't post in burgundy.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (23/6/12)

Old habit from another forum long ago.


----------



## bconnery (23/6/12)

bum said:


> At least Americans don't post in burgundy.


That's only because they don't travel outside of America...


----------



## warra48 (23/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> Classic Canadian accent, here we learn aboot the  as served in Canada




Never mind the Burger, just give me Hope Bagozzi....


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/12)

Would that be with fries?


----------



## bum (23/6/12)

bconnery said:


> That's only because they don't travel outside of America...


^post of the year, right there


----------



## Karhunkynsi (25/6/12)

I think a mate of mine described it perfectly when he said "You know when you settle in to your workplace, and everything's cool, and then that ONE guy comes in, and he's the loudest, he's the most obnoxious, and he's always got to 1 up everybody in his proximity? That's how australians see american tourists."


----------



## pk.sax (25/6/12)

They definitely don't enjoy it done to them though.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/12)

American tourist arrives at Caboolture train station, looks in disbelief at the awful urban landscape revealed on exiting the station and says to railway employee "This place is an arsehole" 

railway employee says " Well, sir, I expect you are only passing through"


----------



## mgaz (25/6/12)

I've worked with a lot of Americans and Canadians.. I have found them to be generally polite, hard working and friendly. You get the odd idiot but thats the same with any country.


----------



## freezkat (26/6/12)

mgaz said:


> I've worked with a lot of Americans and Canadians.. I have found them to be generally polite, hard working and friendly. You get the odd idiot but thats the same with any country.



My nose just started itching for some reason


----------



## freezkat (26/6/12)

bum said:


> At least Americans don't post in burgundy.




I thought it was because your printer was running out of black ink..


----------



## freezkat (26/6/12)

Bribie G said:


> American tourist arrives at Caboolture train station, looks in disbelief at the awful urban landscape revealed on exiting the station and says to railway employee "This place is an arsehole"
> 
> railway employee says " Well, sir, I expect you are only passing through"



Ahh Hahhh! I get it... passing through...arsehole. It's a passive aggressive metaphor. The American tourist is a clump of shite.

OMG I'm having a Zen moment. (observe.... undulating revelation hand waving)

The train Station looks nice. I don't know why the tourist would say anything like that.


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/12)

freezkat said:


> Be brutal honest mates.



We're a nation of xenophobes, so don't feel to bad if that's the vibe you get. 

One thing that does make me cross is the fact the greenback has the phrase 'In God We Trust' emblazoned upon it. Your founding fathers - in their infinite wisdom, I might add - went to a great deal of bother to have secularism woven into the US constitution and this is a clear violation in my view. 

Or at least some form of evangelical / fundamentalist subversion. Either way, you've dropped the ball on this one.

Jefferson would be spinning in his cheery-wood coffin.


If you can have a chat with, or perhaps send an e-mail to you local government representative and get that one cleared up, that would be awesome.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (26/6/12)

I wouldn't say we're a nation of xenophobes. Melbourne especially embraces nearly every culture in the world at the expense of it's own, and disdains it's own heritage as "bogan". 

It seems we're so anti xenophobe we don't even want to BE ourselves.


----------



## bum (26/6/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> It seems we're so anti xenophobe we don't even want to BE ourselves.


What does this even mean?


----------



## Dave70 (26/6/12)

*B*achelor of *E*ngineering.

We don't want that??
Why?
Tha'd be cool.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/12)

freezkat said:


> The train Station looks nice. I don't know why the tourist would say anything like that.



hehe. That's the pub across from the station, and it's shit. There is a 24hr bakery though, exciting stuff.


----------



## goomboogo (26/6/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> I wouldn't say we're a nation of xenophobes. Melbourne especially embraces nearly every culture in the world at the expense of it's own, and disdains it's own heritage as "bogan".
> 
> It seems we're so anti xenophobe we don't even want to BE ourselves.



I've never viewed 40 thousand years of culture as bogan.


----------



## bum (26/6/12)

Let's take a quick poll and see how it is viewed, shall we?


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/12)

The 24 hour bakery is ok - they do very nice pies although a branch of Beefys has opened up on the way to Bribie Island where I live and they are awesome. 

There you go, Freezekat - in Australia when you say pie you mean one of these;




Not one of these




Rich meat and onion filling, divine flaky pastry - they also come in a big range of variants such as chunky steak, chicken, beef and mushroom, beef and bacon, curry ..... my God it's late at night and I would kill for one right at the moment - of course they are full of cholesterol and salt and are delicious in a way that vegetables can never aspire to. 

The only thing better than a pie is a second pie which leaves you just about comatose :icon_drool2:

Edit: of course a famous variation is the "Pie Floater" which is common in some states such as South Australia but not seen much in my State. It's a pie floating in a big plate of sweetish mushy pea soup made from reconstituted dried peas - I've yet to try one but they are so bad they are good - sort of like Haggis is disgusting but beautiful at the same time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/12)

Beefy's. 
Has to be the best takeaway pie around. I eat a lot less pies after having discovered Beefy's because nothing less will suffice.


----------



## punkin (27/6/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Beefy's.
> Has to be the best takeaway pie around. I eat a lot less pies after having discovered Beefy's because nothing less will suffice.



You guys haven't got Ridgey Didge pies? They set the standard for a chain store i think, although i've never heard of beefies.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/12)

There are only a handful of Beefy's, between Brisbane and the Sunshine Coast.


----------



## Dave70 (27/6/12)

goomboogo said:


> I've never viewed 40 thousand years of culture as bogan.



Really? 
Uncivilised, ignorant, shabby attire, uncultured, violent, communicates with grunts and hand gestures, lacks basic hygiene, frequently fights over property / females, scavengers, gathers in tribes.

I'd suggest Palaeolithic man was the _original _ bogan.


----------



## goomboogo (27/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Really?
> Uncivilised, ignorant, shabby attire, uncultured, violent, communicates with grunts and hand gestures, lacks basic hygiene, frequently fights over property / females, scavengers, gathers in tribes.



That's a harsh assessment of the English.


----------



## Maheel (27/6/12)

punkin said:


> You guys haven't got Ridgey Didge pies? They set the standard for a chain store i think, although i've never heard of beefies.



Ridgey Didge is NSW only by the looks 

Beefies is only Brisbane 

WA has got Jesters Pies 

is there no great aussie wide pie ?


----------



## manticle (27/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> Really?
> Uncivilised, ignorant, shabby attire, uncultured, violent, communicates with grunts and hand gestures, lacks basic hygiene, frequently fights over property / females, scavengers, gathers in tribes.
> 
> .



Au contraire:

has specific vocal language, art, technology, cultural mores, ethics and boundaries, medicine, mythology and religion, family ties and adapts to their physical environment.

Hallmarks of civilisation right there.

Less physical structure maybe but considering modern Australians invented the hills hoist and the 70s style 'building shaped like a large brick (made out of lots of smaller bricks)' I reckon humpies do just fine.


----------



## punkin (28/6/12)

Maheel said:


> Ridgey Didge is NSW only by the looks
> 
> Beefies is only Brisbane
> 
> ...



Mrs Macs i suppose. Not a patch on a fresh pie with puff pastry, but the best of the frozen shortcrust pies (specially the Curry).


----------



## Spiesy (28/6/12)

There's idiots in EVERY country.

I travel to the US 1-2 times per year, for the past 3 years or so, and I love each and every visit - my best mate is also a Seppo. He's (obviously) a top guy, and very worldly and knowledgeable, and is his American wife - and their friends I've met.

Even the "insular" and "ignorant" argument against "typical" Americans is understandable... Where do all their cultural and societal influences come from? America... their movies, their TV, their sport, their music, their fashion, their food is all largely American. Hell, most of ours is American - which is the only reason we have a decent grasp on the USA, in my opinion. 

There are some stereotypical things about American's that when you do come across them, rub you the wrong way, but I think that's the same with any country - just that the stereotypical American's are usually pretty prominent and noticeable - just like their beers (which I love... the beers, that is).


----------



## Dave70 (28/6/12)

manticle said:


> Au contraire:
> 
> has specific vocal language, art, technology, cultural mores, ethics and boundaries, medicine, mythology and religion, family ties and adapts to their physical environment.



So - bogan = evolutionary regression?


----------



## Bribie G (28/6/12)

punkin said:


> Mrs Macs i suppose. Not a patch on a fresh pie with puff pastry, but the best of the frozen shortcrust pies (specially the Curry).



A few years ago I went on a Paleolothic diet which included eating all available parts of the animal and not just the muscle meat as we tend to do. So I rediscovered nice dishes like lambs liver, steak and kidney - baulked a bit at lambs brains and never really got on with tripe. However I made an excellent casserole with 100% beef heart. Unfortunately it produced the most incredible flatulence in my life. 

When I had my first Mrs Macs pie the same thing happened - identical force frequency and aroma. As our American cousins say "go figure".



Dave 70 you may have missed the point, Manticle is referring to the Indigenous original settlers. However on the point of Bogans, back in the politically incorrect 1970s before the term Bogan came into use it was common in QLD to hear bogans of the day being referred to as "white boongs".


----------



## bum (28/6/12)

Dave70 said:


> So - bogan = evolutionary regression?


I don't think anyone is arguing against this.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (29/6/12)

bum said:


> What does this even mean?



Effectively, any cultural celebration is embraced with open arms. Be it chinese new year, international food festivals, international wine festivals, a latin culture fest, a greek culture fest, a spanish fiesta, an indian curry cookoff, if you can think of any type of foreign celebration, we're into it like crazy.

But of course, every year without fail, when australia day comes around, the newspapers declare us racist, and the general populace whinge about flag wearing bogans. How dare we dress up and celebrate our own country!


----------



## bum (29/6/12)

Wow.

You're such a victim.


----------



## goomboogo (29/6/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> Effectively, any cultural celebration is embraced with open arms. Be it chinese new year, international food festivals, international wine festivals, a latin culture fest, a greek culture fest, a spanish fiesta, an indian curry cookoff, if you can think of any type of foreign celebration, we're into it like crazy.
> 
> But of course, every year without fail, when australia day comes around, the newspapers declare us racist, and the general populace whinge about flag wearing bogans. How dare we dress up and celebrate our own country!



Did you mean to put this in the 'first world problems' thread?


----------



## jlm (29/6/12)

Props to snorkel for bringing up Bloodduster. Can we have the lyrics to "I saw your dad sucking off another dude's dad" next?. Well that's nearly all of them anyway. I admire the USA for giving us hardcore punk. In the old school sense at least, the muscle bound tattooed hardcore toughguy of today can go suck on a star spangled cock.


----------



## manticle (29/6/12)

jlm said:


> Props to snorkel for bringing up Bloodduster. Can we have the lyrics to "I saw your dad sucking off another dude's dad" next?.



Maybe Kyle Sandilands is actually a blood duster fan rather than an attention seeking twat?



> In the old school sense at least, the muscle bound tattooed hardcore toughguy can go suck on a star spangled cock



Black Flag/Rollins are old school though


----------



## Karhunkynsi (29/6/12)

A victim?

I fail to see how being observant makes me a victim. But it's highly apparent you have a grudge based entirely on the colour of my text so I'll simply assume you're just looking for anything you can sling in the hope it will stick.


----------



## bum (29/6/12)

"Observant"? What you're talking about is not observable because it does not exist.

I walked into Woolworths today. They've got Australian flags all over the deli (for some odd reason). I don't hear anyone decrying them as xenophobic racists. I think the difference is that Woolworths doesn't spend the day in the sun at the beach drinking Woodstocks then go out and intimidate anyone who looks different.

But I guess that doesn't happen at all and is a tall tale manufactured by a self-loathing society.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (30/6/12)

Oh dear. 

It seems you're trying to debunk my observation by being the exact stereotype of it.


----------



## punkin (30/6/12)




----------



## jlm (30/6/12)

manticle said:


> Maybe Kyle Sandilands is actually a blood duster fan rather than an attention seeking twat?
> 
> 
> 
> Black Flag/Rollins are old school though



Rollins be told to get his skinny ass back to the gym and get some real jobstoppers if he wanted to hang with today's kids though. I do like the way HR is tanking the bad brains nowadays. He's had the crazy person bit down pat for a long time but the Andre 3000 look is new.
Bonnaroo 2012


----------



## Dave70 (30/6/12)

manticle said:


> Kyle Sandilands



Begging everybody's pardon.

Every time I see that name I'm obliged to publicly re-issue my long standing challenge to the wobbly bottom toad of a vale tudo style engagement. 
That **** really pulls my angry string.

Please enjoy the rest of this wonderful Saturday.


----------



## manticle (30/6/12)

jlm said:


> .
> Bonnaroo 2012



Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## bum (30/6/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> It seems you're trying to debunk my observation by being the exact stereotype of it.


Are you 16 or something?


----------



## Karhunkynsi (1/7/12)

No.

But I find your benchmark of THAT age of logic and reasoning, which you can't even manage to defeat in a game of wits to be quite laughable.


----------



## bum (1/7/12)

Why must you insist on writing half sentences then concatenating them with commas? You post gibberish that you think sounds clever which I why I give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you are a young'un. Eat block.

Also, the phrase is "battle of wits" and you're clearly unarmed.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/7/12)

Why don't you two get it over with and touch dicks already?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/12)

I like some americans


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/12)

Effectively, any cultural celebration is embraced with open arms. Be it chinese new year, international food festivals, international wine festivals, a latin culture fest, a greek culture fest, a spanish fiesta, an indian curry cookoff, if you can think of any type of foreign celebration, we're into it like crazy.

But of course, every year without fail, when australia day comes around, the newspapers declare us racist, and the general populace whinge about flag wearing bogans. How dare we dress up and celebrate our own country!

Proofread and corrected with notes:

Effectively any cultural celebration is embraced with open arms. Be it Chinese new year, international food festivals, international wine festivals, a latin culture-fest, a greek culture-fest, a Spanish fiesta or an Indian curry cookoff - if you can think of any type of foreign celebration then we're into it like crazy.

But of course every year without fail, when Australia day comes around the newspapers declare us racist and the general populace whinge about flag wearing bogans. How dare we dress up and celebrate our own country!

Removal of some superflous commas. As my English teacher used to say "He who puts a comma after time, place or condition will cry aloud to Mama as he sinks to perdition". Sometimes this rule may be bent a little as in the sentence "every year without fail" as there is a time and a condition in quick succession so a wee pause is welcome here to let both of those concepts to gel before proceeding. Also the final item in a list separated by commas does not need to end with a comma but to improve flow, a particle such as "or" or "and" helps the smooth flow. For example "Ales, lagers, stouts and porters are available"


I think some Americans look cool, like the chick below. If I ever go there, I won't go to Disneyland, I'll go to the real heart of America - places like West Baltimore (The Wire) or even Camden New Jersey, voted the worst place in the USA.


----------



## punkin (1/7/12)

where are her boobs?


----------



## goomboogo (1/7/12)

Bribie, the punctuation isn't as problematic as the obvious falsity of his claim.


----------



## pk.sax (1/7/12)

^ bogan in denial


----------



## newguy (1/7/12)

punkin said:


> where are her boobs?



Mashed down by her sports bra. Duh.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/7/12)

punkin said:


> where are her boobs?



I have already copped a 3day suspension from here... h34r:


----------



## bum (3/7/12)

http://5secondfilms.com/watch/an-american-in-london
nsfw - swearbear


----------



## pk.sax (4/7/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have already copped a 3day suspension from here... h34r:


tch tch tch... soft


----------



## Karhunkynsi (11/7/12)

bum said:


> Why must you insist on writing half sentences then concatenating them with commas? You post gibberish that you think sounds clever which I why I give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you are a young'un. Eat block.
> 
> Also, the phrase is "battle of wits" and you're clearly unarmed.



Your assumptions are as far off the mark as your attitude.

And as far as being "unarmed in a battle of wits" it's kind of disturbing when the unarmed party is talented enough to defeat the "armed" person with the greatest of ease. But then, it's blatant you're way out of practice with a weapon that seems to do no more than backfire.


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/12)

Good grammar this time but I would suggest that having said "as far as", you then insert "is concerned" a little later in the sentence. B)


----------



## glenwal (11/7/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> And as far as being "unarmed in a battle of wits" it's kind of disturbing when the unarmed party is talented enough to defeat the "armed" person with the greatest of ease.



Why is unarmed unquoted, yet "armed" is contained within quotes? 



Karhunkynsi said:


> But then, it's blatant you're way out of practice with a weapon that seems to do no more than backfire.



You, on the other hand, seem to be getting alot of practice with a backfiring weapon.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (11/7/12)

Unarmed WAS quoted, "armed" was quoted as a sarcastic measure. 

And thanks for joining in the shitfight glen. You know, that being totally necessary and all. 

It's not like he wasn't going to fail hard enough without his buddy helping him along.


----------



## glenwal (11/7/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> Unarmed WAS quoted


You might want to have another look


Karhunkynsi said:


> ... the unarmed party ...





Karhunkynsi said:


> ... the "armed" person ...





Karhunkynsi said:


> And thanks for joining in the shitfight glen.


Shitfight? I saw some light trolling. Not sure where the shitfight is?



Karhunkynsi said:


> You know, that being totally necessary and all.


Because it was necessary to continue the trolling 10 days after the last post?



Karhunkynsi said:


> without his buddy helping him along.


Who said anything about buddies, or helping? i am my own independant person expressing my own views. The enemy of my enemy is not my friend, he's someone both my enemy and I can beat down on.


----------



## Karhunkynsi (11/7/12)

*sigh*



post 138 said:


> And as far as being "unarmed in a battle of wits" it's kind of disturbing when the unarmed party is talented enough to defeat the "armed" person with the greatest of ease.
> 
> Why is unarmed unquoted, yet "armed" is contained within quotes?



Yeah.... You sure showed me...

Enjoy it dude. This all started because he didn't like the colour of my text. Great "minor trolling" affair to jump on board. Glad you feel some silly measure of justification out of it.


----------



## Malted (11/7/12)

Karhunkynsi said:


> This all started because he didn't like the colour of my text.



I don't like the colour of your text either.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

I do. 

QUEENSLANDER!


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

Malted said:


> I don't like the colour of your text either.


Like cockroaches in the communal pan


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I do.
> 
> QUEERSLANDER!



FTFY


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

Thx m8


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

Always happy to help a brother


----------



## Malted (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I do.
> 
> QUEENSLANDER!



Queensland reds are rugby union team. I would imagine you are referring in jest to the recent State of Origin in which the Maroons, a rugby league team kicked butt. I see red, literally.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

I see Maroon. This is red.


----------



## glenwal (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I see Maroon. This is red.




maroon, red, whats the difference - they're all cheats in the end


----------



## Liam_snorkel (11/7/12)

Glen W said:


> maroon, red, whats the difference - they're all cheats in the end


----------



## pk.sax (11/7/12)

Is that you in kindy?


----------



## glenwal (11/7/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


>



Not so fussed on the poms either


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/7/12)

freezkat said:


> Be brutal honest mates.




See where your thread has gone Freezkat? Australians seemingly have distain for everyone else, especially their brother Australians.

Me thinks you knew what would happen when you posted the thread - it's another case of Americans baiting us poor Aussies! We'd turn on each other like savage beasts! Oh, you are clever American! I saw through you - "mate" !


----------



## freezkat (24/10/12)

Fatgodzilla said:


> See where your thread has gone Freezkat? Australians seemingly have distain for everyone else, especially their brother Australians.
> 
> Me thinks you knew what would happen when you posted the thread - it's another case of Americans baiting us poor Aussies! We'd turn on each other like savage beasts! Oh, you are clever American! I saw through you - "mate" !
> 
> ...


We have "Pot Pies" which by the name would be a hit with the beatnik crowd. The frozen ones are horrible. Many of us ate these often because our mother was busy with the house.
http://nfp.conagrafoods.com/images/3100010102.jpg
mmmm cardboard

No, I did not start this thread to create civil unrest in Australia. To be honest with myself: paranoia, lack of self esteem, an unhealthy desire for validation, self pity, I think many of us deserve ridicule and distain... are more logical reasons

Many of us do care about our place in the world. We/I want to be liked when we/I visit abroad. 

Last Spring in Munich, I wanted to talk (set straight) to some young gentlemen who were teasing my son. It was easier to just let it go. I figured there are dick heads everywhere and they produce dick head kids. It didn't seem to be a very random encounter though. He was pegged as an American. The issue was he was wearing a Bayern Futball jersey and they felt the need to mock him for it. I speak enough German to understand what was going on. Body language and tone was all that was required. The exchange only lasted 4 seconds.

That type of hospitality from the natives makes a guy want to stay home if we are going to receive similar treatment elsewhere.

yes I should ignore the testosterone driven jibing of any teenage bastards. It was my son...I was uncomfortable.

Oddly, minutes later, while standing by the Glockenspiel a *crowd* of Italian girls (on a motor coach tour as well) all wanted to take a picture with my son. Yes he still had his wallet afterwards. He wants to go to Italy next.


----------



## komodo (24/10/12)

You drive on the wrong side of the road and henry ford was a poof.


----------



## freezkat (25/10/12)

Komodo said:


> You drive on the wrong side of the road and henry ford was a poof.


and a nazi


----------



## Liam_snorkel (7/11/12)

semi related.

I'm glad we have compulsory voting - and don't have electronic voting machines (yet):


----------



## JDW81 (7/11/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> semi related.
> 
> I'm glad we have compulsory voting - and don't have electronic voting machines (yet):




I saw that on the news. Those voting stations must have been supplied by Fox.


----------



## schrodinger (15/12/13)

Dave70 said:


> We're a nation of xenophobes, so don't feel to bad if that's the vibe you get.
> 
> One thing that does make me cross is the fact the greenback has the phrase 'In God We Trust' emblazoned upon it. Your founding fathers - in their infinite wisdom, I might add - went to a great deal of bother to have secularism woven into the US constitution and this is a clear violation in my view.
> 
> ...


I'm American, and I'm with you on this one. Unfortunately it's impossible to succeed in politics in the US (in all but a few places) unless you're a born again Christian who wears it on his sleeve. The chances of removing the overt and obviously unconstitutional phrase from US currency are exactly zero. 

Part of the reason I'm more comfortable in Australia is that people don't generally make much of your religion or lack thereof. In America it's a defining part of everyone's identity. That made me sick even when I was being raised as a Catholic. Seems like in Oz, you believe what you believe and nobody else gives a shit. 

I remember one time Mark Latham was on TV and some journo asked him about his religion. He flatly stated he was agnostic (or maybe atheist, I don't recall). I figured he was done for, because that would be a death sentence in American politics. But the journo just shrugged and I never heard of it again. 

(Sorry for dredging an old topic-- I'm new to the site and just read this thread.)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/12/13)

schrodinger said:


> That relates to just about everything here.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/12/13)

There's not a general disdain for Americans, but there are some foreign policy issues that leave many people around the world feeling rather uncomfortable about American governments.

The Americans I've met are very pleasant, well educated, funny and genuinely interested in things beyond their shores.

Unfortunately there are people who believe the stereotypes and the internet gives these people, who don't really know any better, a platform from which they can announce their ignorance.

I've read some very abusive comments written by almost illiterate Australians directed to Americans on other forums and it's embarrassing to come from the same country as those people.


----------



## Dave70 (16/12/13)

schrodinger said:


> *I'm American, and I'm with you on this one. Unfortunately it's impossible to succeed in politics in the US (in all but a few places) unless you're a born again Christian who wears it on his sleeve. The chances of removing the overt and obviously unconstitutional phrase from US currency are exactly zero.*
> 
> Part of the reason I'm more comfortable in Australia is that people don't generally make much of your religion or lack thereof. In America it's a defining part of everyone's identity. That made me sick even when I was being raised as a Catholic. Seems like in Oz, you believe what you believe and nobody else gives a shit.
> 
> ...


Obviously, most are simply playing politics in that regard. Karaoke christians to a man. I doubt there's actually there been a sincere believer since Jimmy Carter. 


Mark 'conga line of suckholes' Lathem is a liar. 
Here he is pictured with his Gough god.


----------

